# Neighbours chminea causing us issues.



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

After others opinions on a problem we currently have. A house, 4 houses down from the back of ours keeps using a chiminea. Now I get why you might want to use one in a darker winter evening, but on a night like tonight when it's 26 degrees just makes no sense to my wife and I. 

The smoke drifts down into our house so we have to close all the windows causing our children trouble to sleep (who are asthmatic and the smoke causes hem to cough). 

Iv considered going round but I knock on the door, but I don't think it will go very well from what I know of the guy. Any advice?









Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kenan said:


> After others opinions on a problem we currently have. A house, 4 houses down from the back of ours keeps using a chiminea. Now I get why you might want to use one in a darker winter evening, but on a night like tonight when it's 26 degrees just makes no sense to my wife and I.
> 
> The smoke drifts down into our house so we have to close all the windows causing our children trouble to sleep (who are asthmatic and the smoke causes hem to cough).
> 
> ...


You could write them a letter. Or can complain to council, ours has an app for things like this. Not sure what they can do regarding chimneas though. 
The other option is the boredom option. Things like this are usually a fad and they'll get bored of it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> Things like this are usually a fad and they'll get bored of it.


I think our one was used once. After using it we noticed how badly our clothes were smelling and realised it wasn't fair on the neighbours. 

They are fad items, but equally not friendly for neighbours. I understand where Kenan is coming from. 

If you can't approach them then a little letter explaining the issue would be fair.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I think our one was used once. After using it we noticed how badly our clothes were smelling and realised it wasn't fair on the neighbours.
> 
> They are fad items, but equally not friendly for neighbours. I understand where Kenan is coming from.
> 
> If you can't approach them then a little letter explaining the issue would be fair.


Sadly, quite a lot of people don't realise that certain things might be annoying others. Yapping/barking dogs seem to be it round here. It's annoying 200yds away so their immediate neighbours must be bothered.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Surely its worth knocking and having a polite word man to man.... maybe your wrong about the fella and hell take what you say on board


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

angel1449 said:


> Surely its worth knocking and having a polite word man to man.... maybe your wrong about the fella and hell take what you say on board


Ok, maybe I'm as worried about myself going round. Turning into a right Mr Meldrew as I get older and not sure I can keep calm and polite. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Darlofan said:


> You could write them a letter. Or can complain to council, ours has an app for things like this. Not sure what they can do regarding chimneas though.
> The other option is the boredom option. Things like this are usually a fad and they'll get bored of it.


Write a letter, such a simple idea that didn't occur to me.

I'll catch a few of the other neighbours first to get their input before writing a letter or Manning up and popping round. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It can be classed as a legal nuisance. If it’s stopping you from enjoying your garden and forcing to close the windows, then something can be done. Depends what they are burning aswell.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Kenan said:


> Write a letter, such a simple idea that didn't occur to me.
> 
> I'll catch a few of the other neighbours first to get their input before writing a letter or Manning up and popping round.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Seriously you’re going to write a letter to someone a few doors down, my advice would be do not do that. If you’ve got an issue speak to the people, don’t write them a letter. I find it hilarious you would even consider that 

As for using the fire, we have neighbours that use them, doesn’t bother us (I have asthma) and the smoke doesn’t get close to the house from such a small fire. 

Maybe suggest they burn proper seasoned kiln dried wood rather than wet ‘green’ wood, this may be why there’s a lot of smoke


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> Maybe suggest they burn proper seasoned kiln dried wood rather than wet ‘green’ wood, this may be why there’s a lot of smoke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


100% this but as it costs money and lots just burn why they can get their hands on might be a non starter. Thing is will be stinking their place out as well so would think they’d want to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I would personally go and speak with them. DO stress to them how bad it efects your kids, DO NOT question why he would use it on a night like this, or any other lol, thats not your concern in any way shape or form, and if he can be a bit funny that question might not go down well


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Seriously you’re going to write a letter to someone a few doors down, my advice would be do not do that. If you’ve got an issue speak to the people, don’t write them a letter. I find it hilarious you would even consider that
> 
> As for using the fire, we have neighbours that use them, doesn’t bother us (I have asthma) and the smoke doesn’t get close to the house from such a small fire.
> 
> ...


Depends if you know the neighbours and what they're like. Plenty of threads on here over the years where someone has had an issue with a neighbour that turned ugly after they had a word. If they are ok then a letter informing them of the nuisance will suffice. If they're selfish gits that care about nobody bar themselves and have no respect for neighbours then speaking to them would just make things worse.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> Depends if you know the neighbours and what they're like. Plenty of threads on here over the years where someone has had an issue with a neighbour that turned ugly after they had a word. If they are ok then a letter informing them of the nuisance will suffice. If they're selfish gits that care about nobody bar themselves and have no respect for neighbours then speaking to them would just make things worse.


I would think a letter would make things worse in any situation.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I like a beer with my chiminea on a evening. I just make sure i dont use any products that smoke or smell. Have a chat with your neighbour, they wont know there is any problem till you do


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Out of interest what do you burn that doesn’t smoke or smell? Gas?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Well dried wood, pellets and peat won't smoke (It will initially) but it may smell dependant on the wood/pellets - the peat will smell but its lush IMO. Some Silver Birch smells divine too.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Amateurs 😂we had 7 months of hell suffering these idiots. Hospitalised 6 neighbors 12 times. Local council uninterested "nothing to see here"


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Horatio said:


> View attachment 81056
> 
> 
> Amateurs 😂we had 7 months of hell suffering these idiots. Hospitalised 6 neighbors 12 times. Local council uninterested "nothing to see here"


😳😳😳


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Is it not a little hot for a chiminea ?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

With all the house/garden/forest fires occuring lately I'm not sure people should be burning anything at the moment.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

vsideboy said:


> With all the house/garden/forest fires occuring lately I'm not sure people should be burning anything at the moment.


Brother in-law is in the fire service and said if they were called they would put it out. 

They haven't used it for the last few nights so hoping they have nothing left to burn (optimistic I know)

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

When I was growing up we had a neighbour who had regular bonfires in his back garden nothing ever got done as he was a 6ft2 brick ****house of a builder 🤣


----------



## patch10 (Sep 23, 2017)

they make smokeless ones now, some people are idiots my neighbours had one and i was straight in telling him to put it out.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought it'd be nice to have a firepit, bought one, bought kiln dried wood, bought organic fire starters, fired it up once, we all smelt of smoke, the house did, didn't think it fair on the neighbours, been sat rotting since.


----------

